# [IPS vs. TN] Asus PG279Q gegen einen alten TN-Monitor von LG



## Tassadar (21. Juli 2017)

Hallo Community!

Trotz Bedenken habe ich mir nun doch mal einen PG279Q geholt. Mein alter Monitor (LG W2361V) ist schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen und vor allem war ich gespannt auf 165 Hz. Nun konnte ich den Asus mit meinen langjährigen Begleiter von LG vergleichen. Überraschend ist vor allem, dass der LG trotzdem noch sehr gut mithalten kann: Ein IPS-Panel soll ja bekanntlich satte Farben und bessere Viewing-Angles bieten. Allerdings ist das IPS-Panel gerade in diesen Bereichen nicht wirklich besser als der TN-Montor.


Erstmal die Daten:
*
Asus PG279Q*
Preis: 784 EUR, erschienen 2015, gekauft 07/2017
IPS, 165 Hz, 350 cd/m²

*LG W2361V*
Preis: 190 EUR, gekauft 2009
TN, 60 Hz, 300 cd/m²



*Backlight-Bleeding, IPS-Glow*

Damit hat der PG279Q und alle anderen 27"/144Hz/IPS Monitore große Probleme, wie man überall im Internet nachlesen kann. Vielleicht hat Asus ja daraus gelernt und bessere Qualitätskontrollen eingeführt. Der Release im Herbst 2015 ist ja nun schon eine Weile her und der "QC Passed"-Aufkleber auf der Verpackung sollte ja eigentlich nur Gutes verheißen. Deshalb habe ich das als erstes getestet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Bemerkung:
Dieses Bild kommt der Realität ungefähr am nähsten. Die Lichthöfe sind eher weiß, der blaue Schimmer kommt von der Kamera.
Die Helligkeit war beim Asus auf 30-40% und beim LG auf 100% eingestellt. In dieser Konfiguration sind die beiden Monitore ungefähr gleich hell._


Ja, beide haben Bleeding. Das Bild vom LG ist sehr homogen, nur am unteren Rand sieht man fast über die ganze Breite einen hellen Streifen. Das sieht man durchaus an der Taskleiste oder auch in diversen Games. Mich hat es aber nie gestört, da es wirklich nur schmal am unteren Rand ist.

Der Asus hat etwas mehr Bleeding, allerdings werden jetzt viele, die schon Bilder von anderen PG279Qs gesehen haben, denken: "Wow, gar keine Pissflecken, gutes Modell!". Ehrlich gesagt, ich weiß nicht, ob ich da ein gutes oder ein schlechtes Modell erwischt habe, weil es hängt alles irgendwie davon ab, wie man auf den Monitor drauf schaut. Ja, man sieht auf dem Desktop nicht viel davon. Allerdings kann meine Kamera auch andere Fotos machen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jetzt hat er doch wieder gelbe Flecken. Allerdings sieht man in der Regel nicht viel davon. Man sieht eher aufgehellte Bereiche, die nur in dunklen Szenen zum Vorschein kommen. Und die sind weiß, nicht gelblich und auch nicht blau.


Nebenbei bemerkt: Der LG mit TN-Panel hat das auch, aber nur wenn man eine Kamera davor hält:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den gelben Bereich rechts gibt es aber in der Realität nicht.


Wenn man nun schräg von oben auf den PG279Q schaut, passiert folgendes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist tatsächlich ein "schwarzer" Hintergrund und es sieht in real auch wirklich genau so aus.


Wenn man das ganze mal weiterführt, hat der Monitor in den Ecken gar kein Bleeding, sondern komplett über das ganze Panel. An den Ecken kommt es dann zum Vorschein, weil man schräg von oben drauf schaut. Hier zum Vergleich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man frontal auf das rechte untere Eck schaut, ist alles schön schwarz, wie es sein soll (das Ding in der Mitte ist eine Reflektion vom Fenster, hab ich leider nicht besser hinbekommen). Schaut man dagegen schräg von oben, sieht man einen deutlichen Lichteinfall. Den sieht man auch noch bei einem Sitzabstand von 80 cm wenn die obere Bildschirmkante auf Augenhöhe liegt. Weil dabei schaut man ja nun mal schräg von oben in die untere rechte Ecke. Und deshalb sind die Lichthöfe auch an den Ecken und nicht in der Mitte. Wenn man den ganzen Monitor von schräg oben betrachtet, ist das komplette Panel ein Lichthof.


Das ganze hat natürlich auch Auswirkungen auf die Viewing-Angles:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man sollte meinen, ein IPS-Panel sei blickwinkelstabil. In diesem Bild schneidet der LG wesentlich besser ab als der Asus. Während die Farben beim TN-Panel noch gut aussehen, hat das IPS-Panel mit einer durchscheinenden Hintergrundbeleuchtung zu kämpfen und wirkt deshalb überbelichtet und blass.

Wenn man direkt von der Seite oder direkt von oben drauf schaut, ist es aber wieder umgekehrt, da der IPS-Screen nur aus schrägem Winkel bleedet. Der LG dagegen verfälscht die Farben TN-typisch, wenn man direkt von oben oder von der Seite darauf schaut. Beim Blick von schräg oben sieht das Bild dagegen noch relativ gut aus, wie auf dem Foto zu sehen ist.



*Farbdarstellung*

*Anmerkung:*
Das sind noch alte Bilder, in denen der PG279Q nicht kalibriert war! Es ist nur der mitgelieferte Treiber und das Farbprofil von Asus installiert. Wie sich später herausstellte, ist das wohl relativ schlecht eingestellt. Mit dem Profil von TFTCentral lässt sich mehr rausholen, sodass die Farben im Vergleich mit dem LG mindestens gleichwertig sind. Hier der Link: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm#calibrate
Ich lass die Bilder trotzdem hier stehen, damit man sehen kann, was ein schlechtes Farbprofil ausmachen kann.


Hier mal als Beispiel die Hearthstone-Website:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Zum besseren Vergleich wurde der PG279Q ebenfalls auf 1920x1080 gestellt, damit beide dieselbe Auflösung haben._

Die Farben wirken beim LG insgesamt kräftiger.


Noch ein anderes Foto aus WoT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Asus sieht das Graß etwas komisch aus und die Farbe vom Panzer ist blasser. Der LG ist wieder schön kontrastreich, der Himmel ist viel blauer - gefällt mir wesentlich besser.


Und noch ein Beispiel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch hier wieder - der LG mit kräftigen Rottönen und dunklem Schwarz. Das Bild vom Asus wirkt sogar gräulich - man beachte den oberen Würfel links.


Dagegen sind weiße Flächen IPS-typisch richtig gut. Der LG geht ganz leicht ins gelbliche:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Weiß vom Asus ist einfach der Wahnsinn. Auf voller Helligkeit kann man damit sogar den ganzen Raum beleuchten.



*Fazit*

Die Farbdarstellung ist bei beiden Monitoren sehr gut. Beim IPS-Panel ist nur der Weißwert sichtbar besser. Die Viewing-Angles sind sowohl beim TN-Panel als auch beim IPS-Panel eher schlecht. Wegen dem Durchscheinen der Hintergrundbeleuchtung ist der PG279Q nicht blickwinkelstabiler als der LG mit TN-Technik.


----------



## 0ssi (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [IPS vs. TN] Asus PG279Q gegen einen alten TN-Moitor von LG*

Willkommen in der globalisierten Welt wo ein chinesischer LCD Panel Hersteller namens AU Optronics durch Dumpingpreise den Monitor Markt dominiert.
Jedes 5 Jahre alte Panel von Sharp, Samsung oder LG ist besser aber heute zählen leider nur noch hohe Zahlen also viele Pixel und viele Hz. Der Rest ist egal.
Bei Fernsehern ist es genauso denn solange 4K dran steht muss es ja gut sein. Irgendwann gibt es OLED Monitore und der ganze LCD Mist ist Elektroschrott.


----------



## claster17 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [IPS vs. TN] Asus PG279Q gegen einen alten TN-Moitor von LG*

Mir scheint, dass mindestens einer der beiden Bildschirme falsches Gamma hat.
Aus welcher Entfernung wurden die Bilder im Dunklen aufgenommen? Ein gewisser Mindestabstand ist nötig, wenn man ausschließlich das Bleeding aufzeigen will.

Mein AOC AG271QG erreicht sogar 420 nits und ohne Kalibrierung einen Kontrast von ~1300:1.


----------



## NerdFlanders (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [IPS vs. TN] Asus PG279Q gegen einen alten TN-Moitor von LG*

Habe ebenfalls einen AOC AG271QG (hat das gleiche Panel) und kann alles davon bestätigen. Farben und Bildhomogänität sind um Welten schlechter als bei meine Eizo Foris 2333. Nur halt leider mit 60Hz will ich damit nicht mehr zocken.


----------



## claster17 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [IPS vs. TN] Asus PG279Q gegen einen alten TN-Moitor von LG*

Auf den Bildern oben sind bereits klar die Nachteile von TN zu sehen. Insbesondere bei größeren horizontalen Betrachtungswinkeln ist eine klare Farb- und bei vertikalen eine Gammaverschiebung (aufgehellte Schatten) erkennbar.

@NerFlanders
Bei unserem Bildschirm steht in den Farbkanälen seltsamerweise 65 für 100%. Beim Ausgangswert des Usermodus von 50 halbiert sich der gemessene Kontrast fast.

@Tassadar
Kannst du mir das Bild mit den Würfeln schicken bzw. es hier hochladen? Ich will mir das mal auf meinem kalibrierten Bildschirm anschauen.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [IPS vs. TN] Asus PG279Q gegen einen alten TN-Moitor von LG*

Kann nicht sein, TN ist doch der absolute Oberschrott und sollten von niemanden mehr benutzt werden.
Ich hoffe die Smilies reichen.

Aber im Ernst, Farben sind teilweise sehr subjektiv.
Und IPS, oder in diesem Falle das Derivat AHVA, ist nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss.


----------



## Tassadar (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [IPS vs. TN] Asus PG279Q gegen einen alten TN-Moitor von LG*

@NerdFlanders
Beruhigt mich, dass ich nicht der einzige bin dem das auffällt.


@claster17 
Die Entfernung dürfte bei den Farbvergleichen mindestens 1m gewesen sein.

Kann halt echt sein, dass der Asus ein anderes Gamma hat und deswegen so anders aussieht. Leider gibts im OSD-Menü keine Option dafür.

Das Würfelbild ist schon hochgeladen, musst es nur rausspeichern. Oder willst du es größer? Ist natürlich auch die Frage, wie gut das die Kamera aufnimmt, aber im großen und ganzen stimmt das schon so, wie ich es live gesehen habe.


----------



## claster17 (21. Juli 2017)

Das Würfelbild, welches auf den Bildschirmen gezeigt wurde, würde ich gerne selbst sehen, nicht das Foto der Bildschirme während sie ebendieses Bild zeigen. Außerdem gefällt mir das Motiv und es hätte Hintergrundbildpotenzial.

Angenommen, die Bildschirme sehen in Echt genau so aus, wie die Bilder es zeigen:
Beim pink markierten Bereich von Hearthstone-Blog muss ich deutlich widersprechen, da dort keine Spur von tiefem Schwarz sein soll. Hier entspricht der Asus eher dem Ideal (sRGB; Gamma 2,2; D65). Bei den blauen und roten Bereichen liegen zumindest meine Bildschirme* genau zwischen deinen beiden. Meine Vermutung ist daher, dass dein alter LG ein viel zu hohes Gamma (>2,4) hat, was zu zu dunklen Tönen und kräftiger wirkenden Farben führt (manche Leute mögen das). Der Asus hingegen scheint ein minimal zu geringes Gamma zu haben, da die Farben auf den Bildern ein Stück zu blass aussehen (vermutlich aufgrund des Fotos).

Vielleicht hilft dir das Farbprofil von TFTCentral weiter.

*Dell U2414H, Qnix QX2710LED, AOC AG271QG kalibriert mit X-Rite i1D3


----------



## Tassadar (21. Juli 2017)

Ach so meinst du das. Das Bild hatte ich direkt von der PCGH-Seite: Link

Hab gerade mal probeweise über die Windows-Farbkalibrierung das Gamma leicht gesenkt und es wurde tatsächlich etwas besser.
Danke für den Link, ich schau mich da mal um.

Edit:
Der Bereich oben bei der Hearthstone-Seite war auch nicht ganz so dunkel, wie das auf dem Bild aussieht. Nur im Vergleich zwischen beiden Monitoren fiel schon ein Unterschied auf.

Edit 2:
Das Color-Profil von TFTCentral hat tatsächlich dunkle Bildbereiche noch etwas abgedunkelt. Mit den empfohlenen Farbkorrekturen (R:  97, G:  93, B: 100) sieht das Ganze jetzt besser aus. Anscheinend gab es vorher einen leichten Grünstich. Könnte der Grund sein, warum mir manche Farben so komisch vorkamen. Bei Gelegenheit werde ich nochmal einen Vergleich machen. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so einen Unterschied zum mitgelieferten Farbprofil von Asus gibt.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Juli 2017)

Danke für dein ausführlichen Bericht, denn heute habe ich mir auch diesen Monitor in engere Wahl genommen.
Wie zufrieden bis du mittlerweile mit dem Monitor? Mit den Einstellungen hast du recht, als ich mir mein UHD Fernseher kaufte war ich mit den Farben und alles wie es dargestellt wurde auch nicht so ganz zufrieden. Als ich dann ein Youtube Video fand worin einige Einstellungen beschrieben wurden, ins besonders die Farbkorrektur war ich mit dem Bild sehr zufrieden.

Gleiches gilt zu meinem neuen 120 Euro teurem Creative-Gaming-Headset wo ich anfangs mit dem Ton nicht zurecht kam.
Nachdem ich einige Tage mich mit speziellen Einstellungen herum probiert habe habe ich es sehr gut hin bekommen.

Zur Zeit mache ich es mir etwas schwer mich zu entscheiden, da ich auch einen sehr guten Eizo habe der keinerlei Lichhöfe hat und auch Farben und Schwarzwerte super sind.
Hat auch genug HZ womit ich auch schon gut auskomme. Es reizt mich aber sehr 1440p zu haben und von 24 Zoll auf 27 Zoll umzusteigen. Natürlich ist G-Sync dann noch eine Nette Funktion, was ich mit meinem auch nicht habe.


----------



## Tassadar (1. August 2017)

Hi IICARUS,

Zumindest die Farben sehen jetzt gut aus. Ich kann wirklich jedem empfehlen die Einstellungen so zu machen, wie bei TFTCentral beschrieben.

Bleibt halt noch die Sache mit dem Durchscheinen der Hintergrundbeleuchtung. Wenn ich z.B. von meinem Schreibtisch aufstehe und mal zur Seite laufe, dann wird das Bild blass, besonders bei dunklen Inhalten. Das ist schon deutlich sichtbar. Man muss wirklich im rechten Winkel davor sitzen, am besten 1m entfernt, damit man auch in dunklen Szenen gar nichts vom Glow-Effekt sieht. Ich sitze ca. 60-70cm entfernt, da sieht man an den unteren Ecken einen leichten Lichteinfall, der die Farben in dem Bereich leicht blass aussehen lässt. Bei meinem LG hatte ich das nicht. Aber mangels Alternativen habe ich den Monitor behalten und bin auch zufrieden damit.

Man sieht es ja oben auf den Fotos. Wenn der Betrachtungswinkel zu schräg wird, scheint die Hintergrundbeleuchtung durch. Ohne diesen Effekt wäre es wirklich der perfekte Monitor. Aber solange AU Optronics der einzige Zulieferer für 27"/144Hz/IPS-Panels ist, wird sich daran wohl nix ändern. Oder vielleicht bringen die ja mal ne verbesserte Version raus...


----------

